# Drum Roll Please...



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, The verdict is finally in on the As Seen On TV - Quik Brites LED Lights...

I am going to give these lights a BIG THUMBS UP!








Of course, only time will tell what their longevity is, but so far the future looks bright









I turned off all lights and took these with the quik brite lights only...they are a bit grainy from the lack of a flash...You can see the magnet on the medicine cabinet door and the pantry drawer...this magnet is what turns the light off when the door or drawer is closed.

Medicine Cabinet









Pantry Drawer









Silverware Drawer under tip-down drawer









Bottom floor portion of Pantry...Here I used one of the tap on spot lights. It was difficult to get a good photo, but the illumination is much better in person than in this photo. I can definitely see what's down there without the need of a flashlight.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool! I like them...they look good.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> Cool! I like them...they look good.


Good job!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

They look great









Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow those are cool. How much are they and how many do you get?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks good Dawn!







anxious to read your review.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Wow those are cool. How much are they and how many do you get?


 X2... inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought a pack of these at Walgreens yesterday and the kids and I have had big fun putting them in the camper. 
I have to say that I'm VERY VERY impressed! You don't realize how dark places are until you throw some light in them. The back of the roll out pantry is now visible! Really kewl and convenient. $15.00 for the box of either 8 or 10 and two swivel lites. 
My only concern is this:
WHAT DO WE DO WHEN THE STICKY TAPE GETS HOT AND THEY FALL????
How do we get them to stay up longer? I know from previous history that the sticky tapes doesn't hold well thru 100 degree weather. Stuff falls.
Now, that being said the 3M velcro strips that we have pictures on the wall with are still holding up. So, that maybe the solution!
Quick brites









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I could add a few of these to the inside of my cooler, so when I go to make a drink at night, I can see the ice and Jack? BTW...I keep my Jack in our "Drink Cooler"....this cooler is only to carry ice and to keep my Jack nice and COLD!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Dawn









Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I was so proud of me and the kids lil mods, went out in the dark tonite to show the wife. Opened the pantry door and the Outback interior actually GLOWED in the warmth of blue lights. haha. She said, "Oh that's great, you get up, got for a midnite snack and the whole camper wakes up now. LOL" It was funny. I had put 3 in the pantry; one over each of the pantry drawers. One or two may have to come out.







It was light when we put em in there, but in the total darkness..well, all you need is a disco ball. 
mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now those are cool, Dawn!
I feel another mod coming.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now those are cool, Dawn!
> I feel another mod coming.
> 
> 
> ...


More mods....GOOD!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dawn, thank you for the review.

I waited all winter for that review!









No wonder winter seemed so Loooong.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is too funny, when I saw the title I thought Quick Brites was a cleaner. Your first picture looked like a refrigerator to me, so I'm think what a small refrigerator you have about the size I had in my old tent trailer







It was after I looked at the next picture I figured it out, it was the lights you were talking about and I was looking at a medicine cabinet not a refrigerator







Of course I started to read the post too







I'm a little slow this morning


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now that's what I call a GREAT REVIEW! Nice pics...thanks...it was worth the wait!

Keep up the good work OUTBACKERS!


----------

